# My 2009 Demo 8



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is my 2009 Demo 8 I. I got this one because I am not a fan of blue, so I am building this up the way I want. By next season almost everything should be changed.

Frame: Demo 8 med 
Fork: Boxxer Team with red lowers off of stock Boxxer race
Shock: DHX 4.0 
Bars and Stem: Sunline V1
Wheels: Hope pro II ond 823
Tires: Kenda Excavator and Nevy tubelessed
Cranks: Holzfeller 
Chainguide: Gamut P30
Seat: SDG Ti Fly
Brakes: Elixir f203, r185
Cassette: Ultegra
Shifter and Derail: X-9
Pedals: CB 5050xx

I will be getting the mag link shortly. Aslo will upgrade to gravity light cranks, some new pedals, thomson seatpost, getting a ti spring for either a vivid or a CCDB when I sell my DHX, 2010 Boxxer WC when they come out. I will also be changing tires to chunders because they are much lighter. It weighs 41.57 in the pics, but that is with a tube in the front, should have it in the 38# range when I am done.







Here is my old Demo 7, going to miss it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that thing is *****in man. tell your bro to hurry up and get his dhr so i can ride it. haha


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

quick word... IMO those white grips get really uncomfortable after about 20 minutes of riding with bare hands. Might wanna change them out. Kick ass bike too:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

That thing needs red REEEIMMZZZZ.

Oh yeah, those white grips are gonna go brown real fast.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Pure sex.

EDIT: Might consider cutting that steerer tube though...


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

The steer tube is cut now and the grips will be replaced with new Peaty's. 

Raptor it came with red rims that are painted to match, but they are no where near as nice as my hope pro 2/823 combo. I am keeping them for extras thou.


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

wow somehow that bike looks even better in theese pics. great bike man.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Both those Demos are the nicest I've seen I think! Nice stable.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Both of those bikes look, amazing!!!! You are one lucky guy, enjoy your new ride


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice, you are going to love the thing. 
Demo's look faster now because Sam Hill rides them.....


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

What was wrong with your "old" bike? Looks boss, and barely ridden...!!?


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Great bike. Great choice


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome! The red/white truly looks better than blue, IMHO.

just curious, how much difference in weight will the MAG link make? and if you don't mind me asking, about how much does that cost?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Very, VERY nice.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

You know what would make a great picture? That bike next to a 2008 glory dh. White/ blue and white/red. Somebody photoshop it, c'mon.

Sweet ride, man.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Is this the start of the demo invasion. Sick bike. I vote for the vivid when you switch shocks. The vivid and New Boxxer are my combo of choice for this year. They could make a mongoose MGX feel like a world cup level bike.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sick...


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Berkley said:


> EDIT: Might consider cutting that steerer tube though...


Hell no. Put a spike on it laser engraved with "F*#K the grim reaper."

Hot bike.

--Ben


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Me= Jealous.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

The "old demo" was two seasons old, so I sold it while I could still make money off of it and I work in a shop that deals specailized so that helped a little too.


----------



## RTG (Feb 22, 2008)

I love the half white half red color scheme. Very nice dude!


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

omg


hai2u


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

that makes me wish I bought the 09 8 instead of my 7. sweet ride dude! 

btw. I love my 7 and dunno if I'd trade it for an 8 now....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

red is way better then blue

I approve of this post


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice dog. Now lets just get rid of my fork so i can take that race off your hand.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Sick... love the colours... XD


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

How much steerer tube have you left before cutting?I'm going to run the same bar & stem combo on my Demo as well and I was wondering how much steerer tube to leave uncut....


CountryBoy said:


> The steer tube is cut now and the grips will be replaced with new Peaty's.
> 
> Raptor it came with red rims that are painted to match, but they are no where near as nice as my hope pro 2/823 combo. I am keeping them for extras thou.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Camaro_Dave said:


> that makes me wish I bought the 09 8 instead of my 7. sweet ride dude!
> 
> btw. I love my 7 and dunno if I'd trade it for an 8 now....


You would be trading your bike in for a new color scheme and shock 
length? The 7 and 8 are identical other than the 1.5 headtube and cable mounts on the downtube of the 7. Throw a 2.75" stroke shock on there and you have Demo 8.

You can also remove the travel limiter on the 7's shock to get 7.7" of travel.


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

dowst said:


> You would be trading your bike in for a new color scheme and shock
> length? The 7 and 8 are identical other than the 1.5 headtube and cable mounts on the downtube of the 7. Throw a 2.75" stroke shock on there and you have Demo 8.
> 
> You can also remove the travel limiter on the 7's shock to get 7.7" of travel.


read the last part of what I said again. I said I WOULDNT trade mine for an 8. I love my 7. I was just stating that his bike is pretty rad. 
I removed the limiter before I even rode the bike


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

ta-da!!!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*lol*



jf951 said:


> ta-da!!!


For your information, he doesn't even know who Sam Hill is..................

Nice ride dude,,, I wish I had Sam's ride too


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I have had this thing for almost a month, just finally got pics up. I hate how everyone automatically thinks I am a Sam Hill wannabe.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like your just jealous jf951. cant you see that he had a demo before too. meaning he likes them just wanted to upgrade. Dont be stupid!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

wow, lets all talk **** over the internet. he posted his sick ass new bike to show you guys and you give hime ****. i bet he is a hell of a lot closer to being sam hill than you are.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Great pics and great bike! Looks so much better in real life than the website pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

huntandride said:


> Sounds like your just jealous jf951. cant you see that he had a demo before too. meaning he likes them just wanted to upgrade. Dont be stupid!


haha woooh!! jealous! thats a pretty big statment there buddy! you must be carrying small stick to back that up
but jealous?? nooo, just giving him a hardtime because the opportunity was on the table?? yes

and yes yes country boy thats a nice bike


----------



## skippyroo (Nov 10, 2008)

how much does a mag link cost??? how much weight u save???

what weight u take off the stock bike by replacing the bar/stem and seat etc??


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

*Update*

Just thought I would throw up pics of my bike upgraded.

Chunders tubelessed, Twenty6 stem, CCDB, and Boxxer WC.





Sorry a little blurry


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Sick Dog! Now if only we could persuade earth not to snow!!!!!!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

lucky i kno wwhere you live, because it makes stealing it that much easier. nice bike man!


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

That is sex. all i have to say,


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

sick bike. and sick truck!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

F*ck the demo. 

Can I have your truck? 
Please?


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> F*ck the demo.
> 
> Can I have your truck?
> Please?


Hell yeah, second on that. Me and my friends used my Jeep Wrangler between shuttle runs. Though I suppose it's better than Stevie Smith's mom's little SUV.

And jf951, who cares what he rides so long as he's riding. No need to take personal digs at a person.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Sure looks nice. Have fun getting it dirty because it won't be fun keeping it clean!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Which truck? Both are sick the duly and the blue one!


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet ride, glad you ditched the green pedals.

Came real close to buying one, the shock placement in the line of fire made me choose another bike but it was a real toss up for awhile there.

How do you like the Cane Creek Double barrel? That and a TI spring were the only real upgrades I was thinking about when I got my Trek 88DH. Kinda holding off until I heard from someone with some experience with them.

Chuck


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

huntandride said:


> Which truck? Both are sick the duly and the blue one!


Dualy.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I know this is an old thread but I tend to ride old but good bikes, bc, you know they are cheaper. I have an 08 demo 7 and I am blowing through the middle stroke on my dhx 5.0. I have a CCDB and a CCDB air laying around that would fit it just not sure about the reducers. Was it hard to get hardware for your CCDB and where did you get it from? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

bridgestone14 said:


> Was it hard to get hardware for your CCDB and where did you get it from? Any help would be much appreciated.


Cane Creek can/will provide them, contact cane creek.


----------

